# Do You Lift a Leg When Your Dog is Stung by Jellyfish?



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> You’ve heard that when someone gets stung by a jellyfish, you pee on the wound. But what do you do when it happens to your dog?
> 
> For those of us with pets that enjoy the great outdoors, we know that natural perils exist. From nosy cats and bee stings to playful pooches that get the wrong end of a skunk (or porcupine); stuff happens.
> 
> ...


Read more about Do You Lift a Leg When Your Dog is Stung by Jellyfish? at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a couple of weeks shy of 71. 

If my dog gets stung by a jelly fish he may just may die waiting. :-o :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob, I didn't get what this was about. Is the question do you piss on your dog if he's stung by a jellyfish? Who chooses these topics to post? I bet it's you huh? 

71… speaking of I was just thinking about my 71 Mustang the other day. If I don't get to catch ya on your birthday. Happy Birthday in advance!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not me for sure! :lol: :lol: 

As a Moderator I read pretty much every post and some I just find hard to resist commenting on. :twisted:

Oldest daughter was born in 71 and her second car was a really sweet 71 Mustang with a Cleveland Motor in it.

Like me and MANY cars I've had she regretted selling it within days after doing it.

Thanks on the BD wish. 9/5/45

49th Wedding anniversary same week 9/9/67

Life is good!


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

When living in QLD, i had vinegar in the car. for jelly fish stings. 
would i piss on my dog? if i had no vinegar. Im 52, they'd die waiting im afraid. 
Happy birthday Bob


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Shelle but it's a bit early yet. :wink:

All joking aside one of the things mentioned in the OP question was a dog getting skunked.

A skunk spraying a dog in very close quarters can actually kill the dog.

Having done yrs of earthwork with terriers I've know it to happen.

One of my hunting partners was a Vet and she said it creates a toxic shock syndrome.

For that reason we always carried saline solution to give the dog through IV drip.

We never had to use it but, again, I have known dogs that it happened to.

The IV keep the kidneys flushed out and the dog would be fine the next day or so.

The dog can be fine the next day and dead the next without the IV.

Many vets don't even know about this.

I REPEAT, this is something that can happen when a dog is sprayed in very close quarters.

A "normal" skunk sprayed dog is more often then not out in the open such as your back yard.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

wow, that picture in the post looks just like a jelly fish to me. 

Skunks sound like another dog menace. 
Are they like badgers, that would take out our hunting dogs easily.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

shelle fenton said:


> wow, that picture in the post looks just like a jelly fish to me.
> 
> Skunks sound like another dog menace.
> Are they like badgers, that would take out our hunting dogs easily.


Not like badgers in that they aren't fighter but the have scent glands that can make a strong man cry and it's hell to wash off. 

The American badge is a different animal then the Euro animal in that it's a nasty tempered loner that only a fool would put a dog to. 

Definitely not an animal that will live in groups like the Euro badger. 

The American badger has been documented to run a Grizzly bear and 3-4 wolves off a deer carcass.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Skunks are about the size of a cat and are slow moving and a little bit stupid. There are lots of them around, even in the city. 

Getting a face full of skunk spray is highly unpleasant for the dog, and will make the dog drool and cough and roll around on the grass and feel very sorry for themselves. Usually though, the skunk doesn't get a direct hit and you just end up with a highly unpleasant smelling dog and a whole lot of skunk smell in the air. It seems to be one of those things, that despite all the sprays and remedies and recipes, is really hard to get the smell out and every time the weather is a little bit damp, you can smell it on the dog. 

While most dogs don't seem to learn, or "oh look, kitty!" overtakes their brain before they process "black with white stripe, not kitty", some do, and at least some learn to avoid skunks. Not all, I had one old Labx that figured out how to kill them and then would roll in the bodies. Guess who got to ride in the back of the pickup truck that day?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen many earth dogs that were retired from hunting simply because they declared war when getting into it wth dangerous foes.

Snakes, skunks, raccoons, porcupines, you name it.

You would think they would learn.

I retired one of my Border terriers from earth work because of his willingness to war with raccoons in the ground.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I could see that being a real pain in the ass Bob.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I could see that being a real pain in the ass Bob.



You bet!

The group I hunted with wasn't into having a "badass" dog in the ground like some do.

Even if it wasn't for ethical reasons, which it was for us, a dog that gets busted up is going to be laid up for possibly a couple of weeks. No hunting!

A good baying dog in the ground wont close on the critter.

Wild critters will avoid getting hurt simply because being wounded will hamper it's ability to hunt. 

Consequently no bite from the dog no fight from the critter

I've dug to boar ***** that were curled up in a ball with their back turned to the dog. 

The good baying dog puts just enough pressure on the quarry to keep it from escaping or moving around in the den. 

No contact needed.

Also, aside from ethical reasons, we never hunt when fox, ****, ground hog cubs, kits, etc are in the ground. 

Mommys of any sort ain't nothing to mess with. 8-[

In your instance if either your Dutch or your bully breed was crazy enough to make a serious effort to engage a bear or moose it wouldn't work out well at all. :-o 

That situation goes up in quantum leaps when a calf or cub is present.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> In your instance if either your Dutch or your bully breed was crazy enough to make a serious effort to engage a bear or moose it wouldn't work out well at all. :-o


This I know. 

The mastiff occasionally has seizures from getting kicked in the head and trampled by moose. The fact that she's managed to survive as long as she has is surprising. For years I just thought the dog was just roaming about and checking shit out. I now see how oblivious I was to what exactly was going on.

It wasn't until things started happening to her that I realized she was running game. It really hit home when she brought a massive slab of brown bear fat back from about a mile and a half away. I thought she was usually relatively close by. Nope. Apparently, she routinely traveled miles on her own. ****ing negligence…

Now I question if maybe I have a new problem. I've heard of Coyotes and their interactions with dogs. A young male came through the property last weekend while the mastiff was on the porch. It startled me and I wondered why neither seemed to notice the other. I'm not so sure they didn't. I was on the opposite side of the building when he stopped. He looked at me for a while and then walked off. I was surprised by how close to me he seemed comfortable with.

It's been a weird summer for me and the wild young. It'd make a great children's book and that's no joke. Anyway, who knows. Maybe it's nothing to concern myself with. :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

IMO your Mastiff would be more apt to try and engage the quarry then the Dutch.

Coyotes have been know to bait a dog away from it's territory/yard and then double up on it.

I think I told the story about a friends Dalmation that was always chasing coyote from their property. 

The Dalmation came back tore up pretty bad and missing it's nuts.

Now when it hears the coyotes howling it just shivers on the deck.

Coyotes here are only 35-40lb on average but two of them can really double team a big dog with little to no damage to them selves. 

It's hit and duck with most of the damage to the dog from behind.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

She is. Hence that beaver story I told not too long ago. Left up to her, she would have kept with it until contact was made and probably ended up disemboweled.

I wasn't so sure the Coyote wasn't a displaced dog from 7-10 miles away. It was easily the size of the Dutch (65 lbs), in fact taller and bulkier. Perhaps what I was seeing was a very young wolf? I've seen one though, and that doesn't quite fit. I imagine I'm gonna find out what comes next, whether I want to or not.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Mastiffs were the original war dogs/catch dogs so it's in there genes to close in and get the jobv done.

Your Pit, English Bulldog, even the Boxer all the "bully" type breeds came down from the mastiff lines developed for different jobs.

I would think the coyotes there are that big based on the size of wolves in the lower 48 vs the Alaskan wolves.

If we see anything to much larger here chances are it a coydog. 

Not to unusual.

In the North East US there is another "mix" usually called an Eastern Coyote but it's been found to be a coywolf and they are spreading.

Nat Geo had an hour show on them and I believe I've seen that program on youtube also.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

For sure the history of molossers dates back to at least the time of the Romans. 

The Dutch is a bit of an enigma. There's pitty tendencies in this dog. But then there's also that drive stupid aspect of her that I don't always know what to do with except amuse children, of from time to time myself by bringing a little fight out of her.

There's definitely major differences in breeds that have a few of the prey sequences intact vs one with a nearly complete spectrum. Since I like to observe and study the differences between the two have been interesting to learn from.

As for this wolfen thing I saw, I'll keep my camera ready. And we'll see where that goes. Truthfully, while young, it was quite thin. I think I saw him out of sheer desperation and little more.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How long has the Dutch been around as a separate "breed"?

I always looked at them as being a brindle Mal yet in the very early history of the GSD there were also brindle dogs.

Originally the Belgian Shepherd was divided by coat and color so I was curious how the Dutch came in there as a separate breed.

In the AKC there is the Mal, the Turv, the Gren and the Lackinwa.

:-o Don't judge me on my spelling. :lol: 

The UKC in the States list all of them as varieties of the Belgian Shepherd. 

I believe that to be more correct.

No doubt the AKC didn't think the folks in Euro knew how to classify their dogs. :roll:](*,)](*,)


----------

